# I'm back!



## Samiam03

Last time I posted on here was in 2015! My son is now almost 10 and my daughter is 7. My partner and I are trying for my third, his first - and both of our final! Fingers crossed it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! :)


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome back! :hi:


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome back! I have a 10 yr old and 8 yr old and I'm also TTC baby number three (but my partner's first) Hope you don't have long to wait for your :bfp:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome back and good luck TTC! :dust:


----------



## kittiecat

Hi! Welcome back and good luck! :hi:


----------



## CC94

Hi, welcome back and GL!!! :flow:


----------

